# Canículas e Caniculares



## Dias Miguel (11 Ago 2017 às 10:03)

*Discussão acerca da crença popular na previsão do tempo, baseada na observação do estado do tempo em dois períodos do mês de Agosto (Canículas - 2 a 13 // Caniculares -  15 a 26), como forma de determinar a evolução do estado do tempo no ano seguinte.*


----------



## Dias Miguel (11 Ago 2017 às 10:49)

Zulo disse:


> Uma pergunta:
> 
> Em que se baseia a previsão?



Segundo o que aprendi do meu avô, nestes dias de Canículas (2 de agosto a 13 de agosto) e de Caniculares (14 de agosto a 26 de agosto), as condições gerais do tempo durante o dia contam para a "previsão" para todo o ano seguinte (cada dia representa um mês).
Não podemos olhar para as condições meteorológicas simplesmente; não basta estar calor para o mês ser seco, chover para haver precipitação nesse mês, até porquê assim iríamos ter uma previsão para o ano seguinte de calamidade meteorológica. Apesar deste estudo, creio que os princípios considerados há algumas décadas terão de ser observados com cautelas, pois é evidente que o mês de Agosto tornou-se muito mais estável do que o era há 30 anos atrás. Sinceramente creio que teremos de observar como o dia nasce, as diferentes alterações na direcção do vento, a nebulosidade existente ou extraordinária, o anoitecer e aquelas pequenas alterações que não se enquadrem normalmente num dia de Verão.
Assim sendo e com base na minha experiência pessoal (isto baseia-se mais na crença do que na ciência), considerando o que pessoalmente observei durante estes dias mantenho a seguinte previsão:
- Janeiro e Fevereiro de 2018 frescos e secos;
- Março, Abril instáveis e chuvosos;
- Maio seco e quente tal como este ano;
- Junho variável com grandes amplitudes de temperatura;
- Julho e Agosto quentes e estáveis, com temperaturas elevadas;
- Setembro quente mas com variações bruscas de tempo como de temperatura.
Por agora Outubro surge como mais do mesmo, como tem sido nos últimos anos, uma continuação do verão, mas só poderei dizer mais alguma coisa no final do dia.
Como já o disse antes, tudo isto poderá estar tudo errado, pois antigamente as pessoas tinham tempo para ver o dia com a calma habitual dos dias quentes do Verão e a experiência de anos após anos a observar estes dias era a base para "adivinhar" as pequenas diferenças que iriam determinar a evolução no ano seguinte. Sei aquilo que o meu avô contava que geralmente ajudava às pessoas um planeamento antecipado na agricultura, mas também todos sabemos que o tempo é variável e nunca há certezas quanto à sua evolução. Acrescentando as alterações ocorridas nos últimas décadas (que estão à vista de todas as pessoas que viveram no espaço rural e tiveram alguma dedicação ao sector primário da economia) estas "previsões" cada vez mais serão um mito que os modelos informáticos e os analistas irão refutar.
Mas nem os computadores ou os eruditos no tempo sentem o calor na pele e a alegria de dormir uma sesta debaixo de uma azinheira, cuja sombra atenua o estio, enquanto o rebanho de ovelhas pasta placidamente numa tarde de Agosto e alguém, calmamente, vai observando o horizonte e sentindo o mundo, enquanto fecha os olhos e respira as pequenas alterações que se presentem no final do Verão. Quando alguém deste fórum tiver tempo para uma tarde assim, com os telemóveis desligados e nenhuma preocupação, simplesmente ter tempo para nada fazer, irá entender um pouco aquilo que eu digo. 



António josé Sales disse:


> Lol ja podes ir ler cartas como a maya.



@António josé Sales também tenho as cartas do Tarot e posso fazer uma previsão à moda da Maya, mas terás de pagar o valor como se fosse na linha de valor acrescentado  Isto não está para borlas 



António josé Sales disse:


> Ele esta a brincar



Não meu rapaz, não estou a brincar 

Quem quiser com algum conhecimento de causa ou por curiosidade participar neste tema, todos os contributos serão bem vindos


----------



## MSantos (11 Ago 2017 às 11:50)

Dias Miguel disse:


> *Discussão acerca da crença popular na previsão do tempo, baseada na observação do estado do tempo em dois períodos do mês de Agosto (Canículas - 2 a 13 // Caniculares -  15 a 26), como forma de determinar a evolução do estado do tempo no ano seguinte.*



Não passa de uma crendice popular sem qualquer rigor ou verdade cientifica...Tal como as previsões do Borda D'Água.


----------



## Dias Miguel (11 Ago 2017 às 12:07)

MSantos disse:


> Não passa de uma crendice popular sem qualquer rigor ou verdade cientifica...



Não digo que não @MSantos , pois algumas coisas só existe na crença ou na fé depositada nelas. Talvez neste facto é que reside a magia e o interesse neste assunto em particular 
Quanto a rigor e a verdade científica, era interessante o fórum registar as suas observações pessoais durante vários anos e depois estudar a situação. Podia ser que nem tudo fosse descabido ou então fosse tão descabido que não tivesse ponta por onde se pegue.  Mas isso só o saberemos com a experiência e o erro


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Ago 2017 às 13:05)

MSantos disse:


> Não passa de uma crendice popular sem qualquer rigor ou verdade cientifica...Tal como as previsões do Borda D'Água.



Mas essa crendice popular passa-se todos os anos, aqui no fórum e ainda ninguém reparou.  A partir de Setembro/Outubro começa logo a crença da mudança de padrão.  No ano passado, foi uma festa é agora que vem a mudança de padrão e depois afinal não veio e depois levou-se o Inverno todo que vinha a mudança de padrão e a coitada perdeu-se no caminho. 

Nem sempre a verdade científica tem rigor. Quantas vezes, é que essa verdade científica dos modelos meteorológicos prevêem chuva e nada cai e quando não prevêem nada cai um dilúvio, então aqui no Algarve a verdade científica é tramada. 

@Dias Miguel , realmente essa também conheço e funciona como tu disseste, a direcção do vento é a coisa mais importante e sobretudo a humidade que cai durante a noite significa se o mês é húmido ou não. Mas, eu só faço é entre 15 de Agosto e 26 de Agosto, no início nunca fiz, tem meses bate certo tem outros que não, mas isso deve-se sobretudo às alterações climáticas que baralham isto tudo. 

Acho, que seria até interessante, fazer essa previsão publicá-la no fórum e depois é ser muito crente e acertar.


----------



## António josé Sales (11 Ago 2017 às 13:23)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Segundo o que aprendi do meu avô, nestes dias de Canículas (2 de agosto a 13 de agosto) e de Caniculares (14 de agosto a 26 de agosto), as condições gerais do tempo durante o dia contam para a "previsão" para todo o ano seguinte (cada dia representa um mês).
> Não podemos olhar para as condições meteorológicas simplesmente; não basta estar calor para o mês ser seco, chover para haver precipitação nesse mês, até porquê assim iríamos ter uma previsão para o ano seguinte de calamidade meteorológica. Apesar deste estudo, creio que os princípios considerados há algumas décadas terão de ser observados com cautelas, pois é evidente que o mês de Agosto tornou-se muito mais estável do que o era há 30 anos atrás. Sinceramente creio que teremos de observar como o dia nasce, as diferentes alterações na direcção do vento, a nebulosidade existente ou extraordinária, o anoitecer e aquelas pequenas alterações que não se enquadrem normalmente num dia de Verão.
> Assim sendo e com base na minha experiência pessoal (isto baseia-se mais na crença do que na ciência), considerando o que pessoalmente observei durante estes dias mantenho a seguinte previsão:
> - Janeiro e Fevereiro de 2018 frescos e secos;
> ...


Epa entao. Vou a falencia afinal ja nao quero a consulta .


----------



## Dias Miguel (11 Ago 2017 às 13:55)

algarvio1980 disse:


> eu só faço é entre 15 de Agosto e 26 de Agosto



Então vamos a isso @algarvio1980  Iremos ser conhecidos pelos sucessores do Zandinga  (aposto que haverá muitos a usar o sr. Google para saber do que estou a falar)


----------



## joralentejano (11 Ago 2017 às 14:08)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Segundo o que aprendi do meu avô, nestes dias de Canículas (2 de agosto a 13 de agosto) e de Caniculares (14 de agosto a 26 de agosto), as condições gerais do tempo durante o dia contam para a "previsão" para todo o ano seguinte (cada dia representa um mês).
> Não podemos olhar para as condições meteorológicas simplesmente; não basta estar calor para o mês ser seco, chover para haver precipitação nesse mês, até porquê assim iríamos ter uma previsão para o ano seguinte de calamidade meteorológica. Apesar deste estudo, creio que os princípios considerados há algumas décadas terão de ser observados com cautelas, pois é evidente que o mês de Agosto tornou-se muito mais estável do que o era há 30 anos atrás. Sinceramente creio que teremos de observar como o dia nasce, as diferentes alterações na direcção do vento, a nebulosidade existente ou extraordinária, o anoitecer e aquelas pequenas alterações que não se enquadrem normalmente num dia de Verão.
> Assim sendo e com base na minha experiência pessoal (isto baseia-se mais na crença do que na ciência), considerando o que pessoalmente observei durante estes dias mantenho a seguinte previsão:
> - Janeiro e Fevereiro de 2018 frescos e secos;
> ...


Já acreditei mais nisto, desde muito novo que sei da existência das canículas e caniculares e as pessoas mais velhas sempre me disseram que batia certo. Realmente ainda presenciei algumas vezes em que se concretizou, tal como o Borda D' Água, nunca fugiu muito à realidade. Agora é que como o tempo anda descontrolado já nada bate certo, nem os ditados que também batiam muito certo. Este tempo descontrola qualquer coisa pois até os próprios modelos numéricos se descontrolam nas previsões.  Mas se isto se concretizasse mesmo, teríamos mais um ano bem seco e quente, já não me admira nada.


----------



## MSantos (11 Ago 2017 às 14:36)

Acreditar nestas crendices é como acreditar que a terra é plana, e olhem que há quem acredite... 

Porque é que a "previsão" é nos dias de Agosto e não noutro mês qualquer? Nos anos bissextos não se esqueçam de atrasar um dia, não vá estarem a prever para o mês errado!


----------



## joralentejano (11 Ago 2017 às 15:00)

MSantos disse:


> Acreditar nestas crendices é como acreditar que a terra é plana, e olhem que há quem acredite...
> 
> Porque é que a "previsão" é nos dias de Agosto e não noutro mês qualquer? Nos anos bissextos não se esqueçam de atrasar um dia, não vá estarem a prever para o mês errado!


Talvez porque Agosto de antigamente não era como é agora! Segundo o que as pessoas mais velhas sempre me disseram, agosto tinha dias quentes, frescos e até com trovoadas e chuva, ou seja, era um mês com tempo variável e entretanto esta tradição foi originada talvez porque os dias mais húmidos e mais frescos calhavam por vezes nos meses de outono e inverno e os dias de mais calor e secura nos meses de verão. Isso provavelmente foi-se sucedendo ao longo dos anos e as pessoas criaram essa tradição. Talvez não se enganavam tanto como nós nos enganamos com os modelos nos dias que correm.


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Ago 2017 às 15:05)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Então vamos a isso @algarvio1980  Iremos ser conhecidos pelos sucessores do Zandinga  (aposto que haverá muitos a usar o sr. Google para saber do que estou a falar)


Aqui está mais um sucessor do Zandinga...





Conheces?


----------



## Dias Miguel (11 Ago 2017 às 15:23)

MSantos disse:


> Porque é que a "previsão" é nos dias de Agosto e não noutro mês qualquer?



Ahhh adoro o teu interesse. Não és crente  mas começas a converter-te , até porque esperava que houvesse uma pergunta desse género. Aqui tens o exemplo espanhol, exportado para a América do Sul  

Saliento os pequenos pormenores que o nosso colega @Pek irá adorar:
_"Para predecir el fenómeno atmosférico, el experto se basa en indicadores como las formas de las nubes, la dirección del viento, las características del Sol, la Luna, las estrellas, la niebla, el rocío de la mañana, el arco iris o el granizo, por mencionar algunos. El comportamiento de los animales también es utilizado como pronóstico de lluvia; así tenemos la aparición de hormigas aladas, el orejeo de las mulas, que los palomos se bañen, el gato lavándose la cara, el gallo que cante de día (posible cambio de tiempo), o gatos que corren y saltan (señal de viento). Aunque pareciera inviable, las personas también tenían que ver con el pronóstico: si alguien tuviera picor o le doliera una antigua cicatriz, indicaría un posible cambio de tiempo. Signos de lluvia podrían ser los crujidos y sonidos de muebles, el hollín que cae de la chimenea, olor de los desagües, siembra "retorcida", humedad en las baldosas de las habitaciones, el sarmiento que "llora" estando seco, etc"_


----------



## Dias Miguel (11 Ago 2017 às 15:26)

Davidmpb disse:


> Conheces?



Off-Topic: esse irá levar tantos anos a desejar o campeonato como o Zandinga levou a prever a morte do Álvaro Cunhal e o Mário Soares


----------



## Dias Miguel (11 Ago 2017 às 15:35)

Interessante começar a pesquisar na net este tema e surgirem inclusive previsões com registo de propriedade 
@Pek o que achas disto e haverá forma de confirmar as previsões com o que realmente aconteceu???
Atenção ao pormenor: "Cualquier utilización de las Cabañuelas 2017 sin el expreso permiso del autor, vulnerará los derechos de autor sobre la obra."  O @MSantos irá dizer que há crentes fundamentalistas


----------



## Pek (11 Ago 2017 às 17:47)

Todo un clásico las Cabañuelas!!

Otro que mis abuelos de Figueruela de Arriba (muy cerquita de Petisqueira, Deilao, Bragança...) tenían siempre en casa era el Calendario Zaragozano, que incluía datos astronómicos, fases lunares, eclipses, entrada de las estaciones y predicción meteorológica, anuncios sorprendentes y todo ello con un lenguaje muy curioso.

http://bartolomemoreno.com/meteoblog/?p=86


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Ago 2017 às 22:38)

Como, já vamos a 18 de Agosto, ou seja, vamos em Abril 

Cá, fica até agora, a minha previsão:

Janeiro: mês particularmente chuvoso, devido à corrente de oeste

Fevereiro: mês com entrada fria e húmida, ou seja entradas de NW, seco no sul e chuvoso no norte, 

Março: mês seco

Abril: mês chuvoso 

Até, agora, só o mês de Março será o mais fraco em termos de precipitação.

Nos próximos dias, virá lestada a calhar mesmo nos meses mais quentes, ele existe com cada coincidência.


----------



## Rachie (26 Ago 2017 às 15:52)

A minha avó dizia que era em janeiro que se via a previsão para o ano todo (nunca me fez muito sentido pois anularia o próprio mês...).

Essa dos gatos lavarem a cara,  aprendi que quando lavam insistentemente o nariz e as orelhas 3 dias depois chove. Coincidência ou não, até à data sempre que os vi fazer isso a "profecia" cumpriu-se 

Enviado do meu P9000 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Mai 2018 às 16:40)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Segundo o que aprendi do meu avô, nestes dias de Canículas (2 de agosto a 13 de agosto) e de Caniculares (14 de agosto a 26 de agosto), as condições gerais do tempo durante o dia contam para a "previsão" para todo o ano seguinte (cada dia representa um mês).
> Não podemos olhar para as condições meteorológicas simplesmente; não basta estar calor para o mês ser seco, chover para haver precipitação nesse mês, até porquê assim iríamos ter uma previsão para o ano seguinte de calamidade meteorológica. Apesar deste estudo, creio que os princípios considerados há algumas décadas terão de ser observados com cautelas, pois é evidente que o mês de Agosto tornou-se muito mais estável do que o era há 30 anos atrás. Sinceramente creio que teremos de observar como o dia nasce, as diferentes alterações na direcção do vento, a nebulosidade existente ou extraordinária, o anoitecer e aquelas pequenas alterações que não se enquadrem normalmente num dia de Verão.
> Assim sendo e com base na minha experiência pessoal (isto baseia-se mais na crença do que na ciência), considerando o que pessoalmente observei durante estes dias mantenho a seguinte previsão:
> - Janeiro e Fevereiro de 2018 frescos e secos;
> ...


@Dias Miguel, parece-me que até agora as tuas previsões estão a bater certo, nestes primeiros 4 meses do ano.
A Maya já tem concorrência.


----------



## Dias Miguel (18 Mai 2018 às 14:40)

Davidmpb disse:


> @Dias Miguel, parece-me que até agora as tuas previsões estão a bater certo, nestes primeiros 4 meses do ano.
> A Maya já tem concorrência.



Até me tinha esquecido dessas previsões  Olha, afinal a minha profissão de futuro é ser "canicular" 

Ps: pena não ter apontado a previsão para Novembro e Dezembro...


----------

